

Netflix for Android has arrived - jmathai
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2011/05/12/netflix-for-android-released-for-select-samsung-htc-handsets/

======
jmathai
Unfortunately, I can't find it on the Android Market using my HTC Incredible.

Edit: Direct link to android market.
[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.netflix.mediaclien...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.netflix.mediaclient)

